# Apple patentiert Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken



## TempestX1 (9. November 2012)

Wie heise.de Berichtet hat Apple am 6. November das Geschmacksmuster "Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken" sich beim US Patent und Markenamt patentieren lassen. Das Patent läuft unter der Nr. United States Patent: D670286 .
Im Grunde sind abgerundete Rechtecke bei jedem Tablet aber auch z.B. bei Schneidebretter in der Küche und vielen anderen Dinge schon seit Jahren zu finden.

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...it-abgerundeten-Kanten-schuetzen-1746897.html


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2012)

Das geht mir alles einfach nur noch aufn Sack. Man mags einfach kaum glauben...


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2012)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen.^^ Ein moderner Obelix würde wohl sagen:" Die spinnen doch, die Ami´s"
Also wenn das nicht Marktschutz ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.^^

MfG


----------



## Toffelwurst (9. November 2012)

Das Problem ist hier nicht Apple, sondern die Patentämter die so einen Mist durchwinken.
Wenn ich an Apples Stelle wäre und ich wüsste, dass ich mit sowas durchkomme ich würd's genauso machen und jeder andre mit Sicherheit auch.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (9. November 2012)

Das alles is ne reine Geldfrage. Jedes Patent kostet einen Haufen Geld. Welches Patentamt würde ein paar Millionen ablehnen?
Und das mit der allgemeinen Behinderung des Fortschritts anderen gegenüber hatten wir schon an anderer Stelle


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2012)

Das Patent wird kaum haltbar sein, da sie nicht die ersten Tablets gebaut haben.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das Patent wird kaum haltbar sein, da sie nicht die ersten Tablets gebaut haben.


Wenn das der Fall ist, wieso kriegt man das dann überhaupt erst erteilt?

MfG


----------



## Tiz92 (9. November 2012)

Das ist ja nicht möglich, heißt das dass Apple ALLE Hersteller die irgendwo abgerundete Ecken haben verklagen können und auch gewinnen?????   Das ist ja nicht möglich. So kann Apple die ganze Welt verklagen. 

Würde mich intressieren, vielleicht kennt sich jemand hier im Forum damit besser aus.


----------



## pedi (9. November 2012)

und trotzdem gibts apfeljunkies.
diesen laden sollte man links liegen lassen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn das der Fall ist, wieso kriegt man das dann überhaupt erst erteilt?
> 
> MfG


Vielleicht haben die Patentämter einfach keine Zeit, oder kein Interesse mehr daran, irgendetwas zu überprüfen und kontrollieren nur noch, ob das Patent zutrifft. Bei der Masse an Anträgen wäre das sogar möglich. 

Mittlerweile wird die Gültigkeit eines Patentes sowieso nur noch von Gerichten überprüft.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht möglich, heißt das dass Apple ALLE Hersteller die irgendwo abgerundete Ecken haben verklagen können und auch gewinnen?????   Das ist ja nicht möglich. So kann Apple die ganze Welt verklagen.
> 
> Würde mich intressieren, vielleicht kennt sich jemand hier im Forum damit besser aus.


Ja, können Sie, denn dafür haben Sie ja nun eine Grundlage. Ob Sie jedoch Recht bekommen ist dann wieder eine andere Geschichte, wobei das ja bei solchen Kompetenz-Alergikern wie dem Düsseldorfer Landesgericht leider nicht unwahrscheinlich ist.^^

MFG


----------



## Sunjy (9. November 2012)

Das bringt wiedermal nur Appe zustande^^

Die lassen sich noch den Kreis Patentieren weil ihre Uhr rund ist^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. November 2012)

Mein Notebook hat auch abgerundete Ecken. Wird Packard Bell jetzt verklagt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. November 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Das alles is ne reine Geldfrage. Jedes Patent kostet einen Haufen Geld. Welches Patentamt würde ein paar Millionen ablehnen?
> Und das mit der allgemeinen Behinderung des Fortschritts anderen gegenüber hatten wir schon an anderer Stelle


So teuer sind Patente nicht, mit ein paar hundert Euro im Jahr ist man zumindest hier in Europa schon dabei.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das Patent wird kaum haltbar sein, da sie nicht die ersten Tablets gebaut haben.


Komisch, und warum hat Apple es dann geschaft, das das Samsung Galaxy N10.1 in Europa nicht verkauft werden durfte? Auch da wurde bereits angeführt, das es bereits prior art gebe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2012)

Das kam erst bei der Verhandlung in England raus, also war davon in Deutschland nie die Rede.


----------



## ViP94 (9. November 2012)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:
			
		

> So teuer sind Patente nicht, mit ein paar hundert Euro im Jahr ist man zumindest hier in Europa schon dabei.
> 
> Komisch, und warum hat Apple es dann geschaft, das das Samsung Galaxy N10.1 in Europa nicht verkauft werden durfte? Auch da wurde bereits angeführt, das es bereits prior art gebe.



Ein Patent kostet ewig viel Geld. Das ist kein eingetragenes Geschmacksmuster oder so was, das es für vielleicht 500€ gibt, sondern ein echtes Patent.
Das ist von einem Privatmann oder ner kleinen Firma kaum zu bezahlen.


----------



## matty2580 (9. November 2012)

Tja...der übliche Patentwahnsinn....


----------



## Research (9. November 2012)

Da bleibt einem mal wieder die Spucke weg.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (9. November 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Das alles is ne reine Geldfrage. Jedes Patent kostet einen Haufen Geld. Welches Patentamt würde ein paar Millionen ablehnen?
> Und das mit der allgemeinen Behinderung des Fortschritts anderen gegenüber hatten wir schon an anderer Stelle



Patente kosten keine Millionen, und die Patentämter in den USA lassen sich auch nicht bestechen. Ich arbeite bei uns in der Firma auch in der Patentabteilung. Patente in den USA bekommste schon unter 10000€ (inkl. Patentanwaltskosten) durch. Das Problem ist, dass du dir wirklich fast alles patentieren kannst. Ich finde man sollte Grenzen setzen und nur sinnvolle Patente durchbringen.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> So teuer sind Patente nicht, mit ein paar hundert Euro im Jahr ist man zumindest hier in Europa schon dabei.



mit ein paar 100€? Ich glaube du hast dich etwas verschätzt. Es kommen noch die Patentanwaltskosten dazu. (Allein die saugen dir manchmal schon das Blut aus den Adern). Dann kommen noch die ganzen Prüfer hinzu. Und jedes Patentamt in den einzelnen Ländern bekommt nochmal extra Irgendwelche Euros. So bist du schon manchmal auf rund 10000-20000 für ein einfaches Patent (wie es das von Apple hier ist). Bei einem Patent für einen Solarzellenofen inklusive Flipper gehen schonmal mehr als 30000 ins Nirvana, du musst die ganze ******** nämlich noch in den "hachsonetten" asiatischen Ländern patentieren lassen, weil die in sachen Solar in letzter Zeit nurnoch klauen, egal ob es ein Patent darauf gibt oder nicht.


----------



## Research (9. November 2012)

Fast alles?
Was ist mit dem Patent auf Räder und Schneemänner?


----------



## belle (9. November 2012)

Früher ging es mal um Patente zu Raketentriebwerken und Transistorentechnik, heute streiten wir uns um abgerundete Ecken. Danke Apple!


----------



## DarkWhisperer (9. November 2012)

belle schrieb:


> Früher ging es mal um Patente zu Raketentriebwerken und Transistorentechnik, heute streiten wir uns um abgerundete Ecken. Danke Apple!


 
Und genau das ist der Knackpunkt....aber man muss sich dochmal fragen weshalb es zu dieser Entwicklung gekommen ist!


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

Mein Notebook hat auch abgerundete Ecken und mein Mauspad auch-
Sinnloser Post und sinnloses Patent


----------



## Gamer090 (9. November 2012)

Fällt Apple nicht einen besseren Mist ein ihr Geld zu verschwenden? Es gab schon viele Verrückte Patente aber das ist das dümmste überhaupt, naja das @ Zeichen war ja auch noch eine Welt für sich.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

pedi schrieb:


> und trotzdem gibts apfeljunkies.
> diesen laden sollte man links liegen lassen.


 Komm lass gut sein, denkt mal nach wer eine News erstellt die beschreibt dass jemand ein Patent angemeldet hat, und das ganze macht nur um Infos zu übermitteln.

Der TE will doch nur provozieren und zeigen wie blöd mal wieder Apple ist. inb4 flameware

Hackt ruhig auf Apple rum, immer ist apple dieser sauhaufen-Konzern. Jeder andere Hersteller meldet Patente an aber natürlich werden wieder Applenews rausgesucht damit die Leute was zum diskutieren haben. Morgen bringe ich eine News raus in der ich schreibe : Samsung patentiert Glas. Dann heißt es wieder : "Gute idee, bevor apple das klauen würde"


----------



## Tiz92 (9. November 2012)

In meinem Haus hat so ziemlich alles abgerundete Ecken, von den Möbeln, bis zu PC Teilen, mein Galaxy S3 (), mein Auto usw. Jetzt muss man wohl Angst haben dass Apple kommt und mich rausschmeißt.   

Mann wie ich die Firma immer mehr Hasse.


----------



## McClaine (9. November 2012)

ich sehe es so:
Apple hat den Touch in Form von Phone und Tablet Salonfähig gemacht, wenn diese sich von Anfang an dieses System patentieren lassen hätten, sodass andere Hersteller per Gebühr nachziehen könnten, hätten wir diesen ganzen Irrsinn nicht 
Klar dauert es teilweise Jahre bis man etwas bekommt, aber allein schon die Tatsache, das man abgerundete Ecken an Elektronikgeräten patentieren lassen kann ist mehr als fragwürdig .

Und jetzt darf man wieder bewundern, wie sich Konzerne, die Milliarden verdienen, wegen abgerundeten Ecken und wegen eckigen Bildschirmen verkloppt... traurig diese Welt-Wirtschaft und traurig das "Ämter", egal wo auf der Welt, so einen idiotischen Mist überhaupt anerkennen.
Etwas anderes fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein...


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

Mal ein Beispiele wann Patente in Kanada entzogen werden:Kanadisches Gericht urteilt: Viagra-Firma Pfizer verliert Patent für Potenzmittel - News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## McClaine (9. November 2012)

Kanadisches Gericht urteilt: Viagra-Firma Pfizer verliert Patent für Potenzmittel - News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Genau,



> „Das Patentsystem beruht auf einem ´Geschäft´ oder einer Gegenleistung“,  erklärte das Gericht. Der Erfinder bekomme für eine begrenzte Zeit das  Exklusivrecht für seine neue Erfindung, müsse dafür aber seine Erfindung  offenlegen, damit die Gesellschaft von dem Wissen profitiere. „Wenn es  keine vollständige Offenlegung gibt, kann es keine exklusive  Monopolrechte geben“, hieß es zur Begründung des Urteils....
> ​


Also hat Apple quasi offengelegt, dass diese abgerundete Ecken an elektronischen Geräten erfunden haben!?
Und ja, wir profitieren alle von Apples Patenten... lmfao


----------



## Gamer090 (9. November 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Komm lass gut sein, denkt mal nach wer eine News erstellt die beschreibt dass jemand ein Patent angemeldet hat, und das ganze macht nur um Infos zu übermitteln.
> 
> Der TE will doch nur provozieren und zeigen wie blöd mal wieder Apple ist. inb4 flameware
> 
> ...


 
Erbärmlich??? Das sind wir auf keinen Fall, es ist nur so das die meisten hier Windoof-PCs haben und ihre PCs selber zusammenbauen anstatt sie fertig zu kaufen und nicht jeder macht ein Tagebuch draus im Forum. Du musst dich also nicht wundern das sich die meisten nun mal nicht für Apple interessieren weil dies ein PC Forum ist und kein Apple Forum.
Wenn Samsung wirklich Glas patentieren sollte dann werden auch manche solche Sprüche bringen wie jetzt bei Apple, du musst es mit Humor nehmen.
Der Patentstreit zwischen Apple und Samsung hat ja gezeigt was Firmen alles vor Gericht machen, so sind die Firmen nun mal.



McClaine schrieb:


> Kanadisches Gericht urteilt: Viagra-Firma Pfizer verliert Patent für Potenzmittel - News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Genau,
> 
> Also hat Apple quasi offengelegt, dass diese abgerundete Ecken an elektronischen Geräten erfunden haben!? lmfao


 
Deshalb wundert es mich das Apple sowas patentieren will


----------



## Iconoclast (9. November 2012)

Apple, Saftladen eben, lächerlich dazu.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. November 2012)

Im Bereich Saatgut und Nutztiere gibt es ja die Forderung "keine Patente auf Leben" - ich bin daneben auch im Bereich Technik für "keine Patente auf Geometrie!"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2012)

Nicht das die auf die Idee kommen und Ihre Mitarbeiter noch patentieren


----------



## Hideout (9. November 2012)

Hat schon jemand den Kreis patentiert? Nein? Oh gut, bin mal kurz weg und dann diverse Reifenhersteller anschreiben.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

Ich würde es patentieren patente anzumelden dann wäre endlich ruhe


----------



## aliriza (9. November 2012)

Mit welchem recht erheben die Patent auf eine Geometrische Form, die wohl möglich schon vor 1000en von Jahren genutzt wurde.


----------



## RuhigeHand (9. November 2012)

Bedenklich ist das hier jeder irgendwo ein Halbwissen um Patente hat,  dann besonders lustig ist und sich auch irgendwas patentieren lassen will. In jeder Diskussion stellt sich dann raus, daß amerikanisches Patentrecht nicht viel mit deutschem Patentrecht zutun hat und sich auch kein deutsches Gericht nach amerikanischen Patenten richtet.


----------



## Cuddleman (9. November 2012)

Dann sollte man vieleicht ein Patent anmelden, was die *Möglichkeiten des Denken* angeht. Dann könnte das Applepatent und deren andere, außer Kraft gesetzt werden, da ja Denken Grundlage des Erfinden ist und alle nachfolgenden Patente automatisch aus diesem Patent herausgehen, eben es verletzen. 

Wenn ich das hätte würde es jederman nutzen dürfen, solange es geht und das frei verfügbar! 

Was Apple jetzt vor hat, ist des Nichtwürdigen mehr als Wert.

Selber mit dem "Mini" wahrscheinlich einen Flop hinlegen, wegen Spartechnik, wahrscheinlich nicht der letzte nach dem Appleguru und nun mit solchen Handlungen im Focus bleiben wollen. Das geht nicht lange Gut.


----------



## Xtreme RS (9. November 2012)

Man kann sich echt jeden Müll patentieren. 

Demnächst in einer User News:

grcht bsttgt ppl Ptnt f Vkll!


----------



## Seeefe (9. November 2012)

Warum nicht gleich ein normales Rechteck. 

Haha dann kann man alle Verleger von Büchern verklagen, muhahaha. 

Verrückte Welt


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

Würde ein Patent gegen Hausaufgaben anmelden


----------



## mickythebeagle (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hätten mal lieber die Ägypter Ihr Tab vor gut 5000 Jahren anmelden sollen, denn das hatte auch runde Ecken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2012)

Patente sind ja gut und schön, aber sowas ist doch reinste Idiotie. So einen Stuss sollte man als Patent ablehnen und einen Amtsarzt rufen wegen der Zurechnungsfähigkeit


----------



## Bennz (10. November 2012)

meine essens unterlage in der grundschule hatte auch runde ecken


----------



## Niza (10. November 2012)

Was ist den mit dem ganzen Handys oder Smartphones von anderen Herstellern als Apple
sind die jetzt alle in Zukunft Dreieckig oder Rund wie eine Uhr .



Das wird ja immer besser.

Was kommt als nächstes ?

Bin mal Gespannt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die Patentämter einfach keine Zeit, oder kein Interesse mehr daran, irgendetwas zu überprüfen und kontrollieren nur noch, ob das Patent zutrifft. Bei der Masse an Anträgen wäre das sogar möglich.
> 
> Mittlerweile wird die Gültigkeit eines Patentes sowieso nur noch von Gerichten überprüft.


 
Die überlassen das lieber den Gerichten. Ist für sie einfacher und die Anwälte freuen sich. Denn die sind die einzigen die daran verdienen.


----------



## ich558 (10. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das geht mir alles einfach nur noch aufn Sack. Man mags einfach kaum glauben...


 
Wieso? sowas kann dem Normalo eigentlich ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dem ganzen Handys oder Smartphones von anderen Herstellern als Apple
> sind die jetzt alle in Zukunft Dreieckig oder Rund wie eine Uhr .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Klar werden die Rund und weil die dann so stabil sind kannst es auch als Untersetzer für das Glas Bier verwenden 
Dreieckige Smartphones werden es wohl nicht sein aber ich weiss schon was du meinst


----------



## blackout24 (10. November 2012)

Wenn Apple schlau wäre würden sie sich das patentieren patentieren, aber sind sie ja nicht...


----------



## merhuett (10. November 2012)

Als ich den Titel gelesen habe dachte ich an einen Witz


----------



## MistaKrizz (10. November 2012)

Müssen wir nurnoch darauf warten, bis Apple allgemein abgerundete Ecken Patentiert 


Spoiler



Bye Gehäuse, Bye Schreibtisch...




MFG


----------



## Brez$$z (10. November 2012)

und das Patent für eckige Ecken läuft noch.... Freut euch auf nicht Apple geräte ohne ecken, ohne abgerundete ecken und sonstiges.
und Rund reichen sie das Patent nächsten Monat ein. Apple...


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. November 2012)

Verdammt, mein Monitor verstößt gegen Apple's Patentrechte! Samsung hat sich also schon wieder erdreistet das iPhone zu kopieren!


----------



## ct5010 (10. November 2012)

Ich kann es kaum glauben, SO WAS LASSEN DIE PATENTIEREN? Gibts doch schon überall, z.B. bei Tischen... Werden jetzt bald Tischhersteller angeklagt oder was?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2012)

Das mit dem Patent wird sich ja wohl nur auf Tablets und Handys beschränken, bzw Produkte wo die mitmischen.


----------



## McClaine (10. November 2012)

ich will euch net das Spiel verderben, aber hört lieber auf sonst macht ein Mod dicht 

Wo andere Hersteller technische Innovationen und Designs, speziell auf ihr Produkt patentieren lassen, haut Apple nur ein allgemein Patent nach dem anderen raus. Ich finde das echt traurig, da dadurch (wie die Vergangenheit zeigte) der Fortschritt leidet. Aber naja, diese News ist im Prinzip nix neues


----------



## Da_Obst (10. November 2012)

Das es den Leuten dort, die sich sowas ausdenken, nicht selber zu blöd ist...
Einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## Jimini (10. November 2012)

Kurze Notiz am Rande: Spam entfernt. Bitte Forenspiele u.ä. auf die Rumpelkammer beschränken - danke!

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> ich will euch net das Spiel verderben, aber hört lieber auf sonst macht ein Mod dicht
> 
> Wo andere Hersteller technische Innovationen und Designs, speziell auf ihr Produkt patentieren lassen, haut Apple nur ein allgemein Patent nach dem anderen raus. Ich finde das echt traurig, da dadurch (wie die Vergangenheit zeigte) der Fortschritt leidet. Aber naja, diese News ist im Prinzip nix neues


Naja, auch andere Hersteller lassen sich fragwürdige Dinge patentieren, aber nur die Patente sind für gewisse Seiten eine News Wert. 
Sie nutzen nur das System aus und das soweit es nur irgendwie geht, was ich bei einem Milliardenmarkt noch irgendwo verstehen kann. 

Den Fortschritt würden sie allerdings nur dann behindern, wenn sie andere Teilnehmer komplett vom Markt auschließen und das ist einfach nicht der Fall, auch wenn manche Gerichtsurteile anderes suggerieren. 
Nicht mal mit dem Patent könnten sie das schaffen, denn Prior Art ist das iPad nicht und es dient auch nicht dazu, sich ein bestimmtes Design zu schützen.


----------



## Volcom (11. November 2012)

DIe Hilton hat doch auch mal die Aussage "Thats hot" patentieren lassen - da wundert mich das kaum noch. Mittlerweile kann man mit den nötigen Mitteln anscheinend alles Patentieren, man muss nur als erster genug Mittel haben.


----------



## fire2002de (11. November 2012)

na ja an sich ist dieses patent doch top ! vielleicht gibts jetzt keinen einheitsbrei mehr ! endlich mal Design Einfälle und wohl oder üben auch ausfälle xD

mfg


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. November 2012)

Just Saying...  Wollen wir evtl. ne Apple Patent Sammelnews anfangen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (11. November 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Just Saying...  Wollen wir evtl. ne Apple Patent Sammelnews anfangen?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das wäre doch die Idee

Die wollen ja auch alles Patentieren um die Konkurenz auszuschalten.


Hier was nebenbei:
Was sind die letzten Worte des Apple Chefs?


Spoiler



Ich glaube das war ein Patent zu viel




Mfg:
Niza


----------

